# Travel Destination for Many Canadians!



## imp (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is a very early pic of Laughlin, Nevada, about 1982. Foreground building, first Riverside tower, Don Laughlin proceeded to build a much taller one just south of it within a couple of years. Looking southward, the Colorado Belle, a mock-up of one of the steamboats which plied this river late in the 19th. Century. To it's right, across Casino Drive, the only hotel not right on the river, then called Tropicana Express. They, too, added a second, larger tower later. Railroading theme, Trop. had a narrow-gauge railroad track encircling the entire property, riding it was free. Next to the Belle, Pioneer Hotel, barely visible, Golden Nugget beyond that. Beyond, small-looking brown building, Sam Boyd's creation, Sam's Town Gold River, which was expanded to compete with the big guys. Sam's property in 1990 was valued at $192 million; it sold last year for $6.7 million! Farthest away, top of the hill, Harrah's is visible, one building, today two. Not yet in existence, Flamingo Hilton, now Aquarius, the biggest and gaudiest; the big square plot of ground about center of picture became the Edgewater. The dingy little Regency was also not there yet in early '80s; it has only slots, no rooms, no table games, best burgers on the river! Today there are 8 resorts along that 1-1/2 miles!






My wife could not resist! The gull was looking for a handout!





Colorado Belle, ca. 1988.


----------

